# Need to let of steam please.....



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Hello Ladies,


Really hope it is o.k to post this on here I know you ladies will truly understand how I am feeling right now....


To cut a long story short....


We had a low level extension built on our house 6 months ago. We spoke it through with the neighbors and they were fine with it all. Once the wall on their side had gone up the lady (not worthy to be called a lady) was not happy and started moaning.. Anyway, was allowed to continue but she was not happy... They both stopped talking to us so we stopped talking to them...
The other night I came home to her shouting in my DH face calling him and myself horrible names... I took DD inside as I did not want her to hear the gutter language she was using.. A few moments later my DH came in almost crying. I asked him what she had said and after many names and insults about me and him she shouted out in the street " no wonder you can't have kids of your own" " good I am glad"             


I am devastated about this all. I can't believe some one would say this. I am also really, really angry about it all.


Clearly she is not a very nice person and we were never ' close' to them just said hello and introduced DD to them when she arrived...


I am sorry I have had to post something like this on here but I knew you ladies would understand..


Just wanted to get it off my chest... 
I really don't know how to deal with this one??    


Thanks Ladies.xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Molly that is terrible! I can't believe someone would say that.    

No advice, but I'd avoid this woman at all costs. She is completely ignorant.

  for you and Dh

Bx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree with boggy , what a truly horrible person 

Lots of   

Stay well away from that ignorant person, they clearly arent nice!

Xx


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

what an absolute <insert rude word of choice!>!!!!!

I would have torn strips of her quite frankly - I dont like confrontation generally but that would have been a red rag to me!! Whatever her gripe with the extension she had a chance to air her concerns but more importantly, there is not need to be so insensitive, personal and spiteful!!

Stay well away if you can. Alternatively you could be really naughty and start playing loud music at odd hours and various other un-neighbourly things - but that would be very childish and prob make things worse.....though the thought of it is quite satisfying!! hee hee

Horribe horrible woman. Hope you are ok.


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thank you ladies.


I have hardly slept a wink all night. She is a disgusting women. As you can imagine she is generally very loud and out spoken anyway... After what she had said she  even had the nerve to say in her back garden that my DD and her friend were playing too loud on their swing! 


I will never speak to her and her family again. We live in a cul de sac (SP?) which is small and most people to talk to each other. she is right next door to us ( unfortunately).... My Dh and I did right a letter and dropped it through their door to state that if she ever used gutter language like that again we would be contacting the police.... No sooner had we dropped the letter in we could hear her screaming at her DH  


She clearly is a nut case and will be avoided at all costs from now on... The problem is DD still says hello to her (stupid cow ignores DD) I don't want DD to be talking, waving to her at all but you can't tell a 3 year old not to.......can you?  


Anyway, thank you ladies its lovely to know I can post here.
Love to all.xxxx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry Molly, what a horrible woman (you're right -the word 'lady' does NOT apply!
Rude, selfish and nasty. 
At 3 though your DD is probably old enough to be told that the woman is grumpy/ cross etc and best not to say good morning unless she says it first. Obviously you wouldn't want to be nasty about her as you're not that kind of person but perhaps something?
So sorry you have to deal with this.
Rachel


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

oh molly      what a nasty, horrible excuse for a woman!!!  dont drop to her level, completely ignore her.  

take care sweetie. massive      xxxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

what a cruel thing to say, totally disgusting

don't lower yourself to her fishwife status, you are worth a hundred of her


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Hi all,


Just wanted to pop on and say a HUGE thank you to you all for your lovely messages....


As all of you have said, she is not worth thinking about... she certainly is a disgusting person who I will never, ever speak to again...


Love to all.


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Molly

That neighbour of yours sounds like a totally vile person    What a horrible thing to say!    You must have been fuming but like you say best to just ignore from now on, you are better than that!   

Love Alli xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

its a shame theres such vile people walking this earth with us    
is this woman a mother herself??

let your DD say Hi to her if she likes, if she ever asks why she doesnt ever answer her back it'll be a perfect opportunity for a life lesson on the different types of people in this world, some worth taking time to greet, and others absolutely not  

kj x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Hi Keemjay,


Yes, this women is a mother, her children are grown up.


I have been a bit naughty and told my DD not to talk to her. I know probably wrong but I just don't wont our precious daughter talking to a vile person like this. When my DD asked "why mummy" I just said " she really isn't a very nice person" DD said" o.k mummy"


Feeling a little better now. But my tummy still in a knot when I see her....


Thank you lovely ladies.xxxx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

mollyk said:


> I have been a bit naughty and told my DD not to talk to her. I know probably wrong but I just don't wont our precious daughter talking to a vile person like this. When my DD asked "why mummy" I just said " she really isn't a very nice person" DD said" o.k mummy"


waaaaaaahhhh! good for you! 

it's not like your LO will be missing out. on the contrary, imagine if she said something similar to her?  doesn't bear thinking about...

i think you've made a sound decision there


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

What a disgusting person... and you can be rest assured she knows she is wrong about your extension and what have you...that kind of insulting language is the last resort of those who know they have lost the argument.   

xx


----------

